# OpenVZ server offline error - Anyone familiar with this? PAID WORK



## drmike (Apr 25, 2015)

Have a company with an OVZ server knocked offline.   Strange error.

 

*# vzctl umount 15019*

 

Warning: Unknown iptable module: xt_connlimit, skipped

Container is unmounted

 

*# vzctl start 15019*

Warning: Unknown iptable module: xt_connlimit, skipped

Starting container...

Container is mounted

Error exec /usr/libexec/vzctl/scripts/vps-prestart: Exec format error

 

-----------------------------------

 

Anyone familiar with this error or knowledgeable to resolve?  This is paid work now for anyone qualified and interested.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 25, 2015)

"Exec format error" usually indicates you're trying to execute a binary that was made for a different architecture: e.g. trying to execute a 64-bit file on a 32-bit system.


----------



## drmike (Apr 25, 2015)

Called in on vacation lead admin and the super admin resolved it.

We can close this one


----------

